# When should I adopt a cat?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

*When should I adopt my cat?*

Many of you know I'm putting a hold on getting a dog until my financial situation stabilizes. You may remember me mentioning wanting to adopt a cat along with my dog. I'm debating between two scenarios.

*Option 1: Get the cat first then the dog a year later.*
We'd focus on adopting the kitty first and see how we can handle taking care of a single pet financially. The dog probably won't join the family until one or two years afterwards.
or
*Option 2: Get the cat and dog within the same year. *
We're adopt the cat first with the intention of getting the dog shortly after, possibly around 4 - 9 months afterwards.

What do you think would be the better scenario? In option 1 it will be easier for us to judge how we can financially support a pet and make a better call when we'll be ready to take care of our dog. Ideally, we'd like to a adopt a cat that's between 4-8 months or generally under a year ( but who knows who we will fall in love with?) so I'm hoping that by the time our cat turns two years of age or a little over ( three oldest) we'd get our dog. 

In option two I can see it working better to raise the cat and dog together. The cat will just be a little older than our dog but still a kitten, so probably more adventurous and open-minded to the dog. I'm guessing having them see each-other as litter mates may be a possibility in this scenario. 


Thoughts?

I admit this is the relationship I'm hoping my pets will have with each other:
Prince, sable german shepherd puppy and patch the cat getting along and showing tricks - YouTube


----------

